#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  Zoemende dimmer

## mbottens

Beste mensen,

Waarom zoemt een dimmer eigenlijk??? (electrisch gezien dan he!)

Is dat resonantie van de spoel of misschien wat anders?
En is hier ook iets aan te doen? 

Ik ben benieuwd naar jullie reacties

Groeten Martin Ottens

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mbottens_
> 
> Beste mensen,
> 
> Waarom zoemt een dimmer eigenlijk??? (electrisch gezien dan he!)
> 
> Is dat resonantie van de spoel of misschien wat anders?
> En is hier ook iets aan te doen? 
> 
> ...



Ik neem aan dat hij of zij zoemt door de 50 HZ wisselspanning !
Denk dat daar niks aan te doen is : dit fenomeen kom je ook tegen met mengtafels, versterkers, lampen en alles wat op wisselspanning werkt !
de ene zoemt iest meer dan een ander  :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## Dikke Foaf

Normaal gezien zijn dit de triacs die zoemen, dit komt door de zeer steile inschakelpiek welke het gevolg is van het principe van dimmen namelijk fase-aansnijding. Het minst heb je dit bij 0% of 100%, het hardste normaal gezien bij 50%.
Bij de goeie dimmers zijn de spoelen helemaal ingegoten waardoor deze normaal gezien niet kunnen trillen.

----------


## LJ Chris

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Dikke Foaf_
> 
> Normaal gezien zijn dit de triacs die zoemen, dit komt door de zeer steile inschakelpiek welke het gevolg is van het principe van dimmen namelijk fase-aansnijding. Het minst heb je dit bij 0% of 100%, het hardste normaal gezien bij 50%.
> Bij de goeie dimmers zijn de spoelen helemaal ingegoten waardoor deze normaal gezien niet kunnen trillen.



[B)] Wil je nu zeggen dat de spoelen zoemen of de triacs?

Greetz
Chris

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

En wat dacht je van het filament van de lamp??

Hebben we in het theater waar ik werk geen last van.... Allemaal Sinusdimmers  :Wink:

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

> citaat:_Geplaatst door par-av.nl_
> 
> En wat dacht je van het filament van de lamp??
> 
> Hebben we in het theater waar ik werk geen last van.... Allemaal Sinusdimmers



Lampen 'in' de dimmers die de dimmer doen brommen!? [8D][8D][8D]

----------


## DJ RoP en LJ WouT

Ons hebben ze althans op school wijsgemaakt dat het de smoorspoel is die trilt. Het is ook geen 50Hz meer want de frequentie in je triac ligt hoger, vandaar dat je onstoorcondensatoren en smoorspoel moet gebruiken. Denk niet dat je er veel aan kan doen. Wat eveneens verschil uitmaakt is of je spoel ingegoten is of niet...

MVG
Rob & Wouter

----------


## ronny

> citaat:Ons hebben ze althans op school wijsgemaakt dat het de smoorspoel is die trilt. Het is ook geen 50Hz meer want de frequentie in je triac schiet enorm de hoogte in, vandaar dat je onstoorcondensatoren en smoorspoel moet gebruiken.



Hoe noemt die school.... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

een smoorspoel werkt nog altijd op 50hz hoor. Smoorspoel wekt juist spanningspiek op om tl te starten en vormt ook een impedantie waar spanning over valt. meet maar eens over een tl die aan staat, staat heus geen 230V over.. 

het is wel degelijk netfrequentie die je hoord als je zoiets hoort zoemen. Heb je trouwens ook bij grote transfo's. goh  daarom dat die hoogspanningslijnen ook zoemen....   of bij versterkers, luister maar eens heel goed dicht bij een iets oudere versterker die nog geen ringkern transfo heeft...

en ontstoorcondensatoren??   bij mijn weten dienen die dingen om het reactief vermogen naar onder te halen omdat je daar in de industrie apart voor moet betalen...   en ja dat maakt aardig wat in centjes op jaarbasis voor een bedrijf.  zie condensator bij tl's(Hoezo heeft een tl dan zoveel reactief vermogen? Neen, maar al eens stilgestaan dat er een paar 1000 in een bedrijfshal kunnen hangen :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: ). Hebben we ook nog de condensatorbatterijen en dergelijke...

conclusie volgens mij: tzijn de spoelen die trillen op de netfrequentie van 50hz. En het gezoem bij een dimmer is afhankelijk van de dimstand...

mvg
ronny

----------


## Dikke Foaf

Het is dus de triac die zoemt (bij de goeie dimmers). De triac maakt lawaai omdat hij in een tijdspanne van ongeveer 0s de nominale stroom probeert te bereiken.
Bij de simpelere (geen ingegoten spoelen bijv jb lm400) kan het ook zijn dat de spoel mee trilt door het magnetische veld dat zeer plots moet worden opgebouwd.
Bij een gedimde sinus van 50Hz krijg je dus bij het zoemen een grondtoon van 100Hz (positieve en negatieve deel van de sinus) met daarboven allerlei harmonischen die verdubbelen en verdriedubbelen enz in frequentie. Het zoemen wat je hoort is dus een samenstelling van tonen (100, 200, 300, 400, 500Hz enz). Dit alles geld natuurlijk alleen voor dimmers die werken met het principe van fase-aansnijding.

De toepassing van de spoel in serie dient om de zeeeeer steile flank wat af te ronden, omdat je anders nogal wat brol terug het net op zou sturen.

Meestal word er ook nog een snubber-netwerk (condensator en weerstand in serie, parallel over de triac) toegepast welk dient om ongewenst in geleiding gaan van de triac af te vangen. Dit kan gebeuren indien de triac niet word ontstoken en er een spanningspiek plaatsvindt op het net waardoor de triac onbedoeld in geleiding kan gaan (dV/dt).

Doordat deze vorm van de sinus ook de lamp bereikt en de stroom ook zo verloopt kan het zijn dat het filament van de lamp zingt, dit noemen we dan ook gepast 'filament sing'.

zo duidelijk lj chris?

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:Het is dus de triac die zoemt (bij de goeie dimmers). De triac maakt lawaai omdat hij in een tijdspanne van ongeveer 0s de nominale stroom probeert te bereiken.
> Bij de simpelere (geen ingegoten spoelen bijv jb lm400) kan het ook zijn dat de spoel mee trilt door het magnetische veld dat zeer plots moet worden opgebouwd.
> Bij een gedimde sinus van 50Hz krijg je dus bij het zoemen een grondtoon van 100Hz (positieve en negatieve deel van de sinus) met daarboven allerlei harmonischen die verdubbelen en verdriedubbelen enz in frequentie. Het zoemen wat je hoort is dus een samenstelling van tonen (100, 200, 300, 400, 500Hz enz). Dit alles geld natuurlijk alleen voor dimmers die werken met het principe van fase-aansnijding.



Welke frequentie produceert de Triac dan?? Ook diezelfde frequenties omdat die triac ook 50Hz wisselspanning voor zijn kiezen krijgt?

Groeten Martin

----------


## VERVALLEN

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mbottens_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:Het is dus de triac die zoemt (bij de goeie dimmers). De triac maakt lawaai omdat hij in een tijdspanne van ongeveer 0s de nominale stroom probeert te bereiken.
> ...



De triac schakeld op ongeveer 100Hz. Een sinus bestaan uit 2 delen, positief en negatieve deel. Indien de dimmer 1x / sinus schakeld, dan krijg je altijd maar 1 sinusdoorgang op de lamp gevolg hiervan is dan de lamp lichtjes aan 50Hz gaan flikkeren. Dimmers schakelen op positieve en negatieve flank van de dimmers. Daardoor gal deze 2x 50Hz dus 100Hz schakelen.

----------


## mbottens

Wordt de sinus niet in meerdere stukken gehakt als het ware?? Is de maximale frequentie echt 100Hz??

En wat is nu het besluit dan: komt het gezoem uit de spoel of uit de Triac die daarvoor geschakeld is??

Maakt de combinatie Triac, Spoel misschien nog wat uit??

En door het snelle schakelen van hoge stromen ontstaan Hogere (zeer hoog qua frequentie harmonischen), die je met de spoel en soms ook nog een condensator eruit probeert te filteren. Is dit niet de bron van de zoem??

Mocht het gezoem uit de spoel komen, zijn daar dan ook aanpassingen in te maken dat je minder zoem krijgt?? 

Groeten Martin, en alvast bedankt voor de vorige reacties

----------


## Gast1401081

Probleem zit m niet in die 50/100 Hz, maar in de bovenharmonischen. 


[img] http://www.vego.nl/3/6/1/3_6_1_05.gif [/img]
stel je voor : je dimt op 50%, dus de triac gaat open op het moment van de maximale spanning. Je lamp heeft op dat moment geen stroom, dus geen amperes, dus je spanning mag ineens aan een l;eeg net stroom gaan leveren. Die stroom schiet dan -heel even maar- (wegens de parasitaire capaciteit en inductiviteit)  door naar , zeg 3 x je nominaalstroom. En die piek ( op een scoop fantastisch te zien) heeft na fourier-analyse een 3, 5 en 7x de 100Hz frequentie, in aflopende volgorde. Dit zijn de frequenties die je ontstoring ook ziet, met een hamerslag (grondtoon) van 100 Hz. 

en dat vind je spoel niet echt fijn. en dat laat-ie ook horen, dus. (eigenlijk een soort deurbel-idee.) Vandaar dat de nieuwe electronische dimmers allemaal op een veel hogere frequentie schakelen, en die hoor je niet meer. 

Zelfde probleem, maar dan anders : een electromotor op een frequentie-omvormer met een basis frequentie van 8 kHz. Als de motor begint te draaien hoor je die "grondtoon " duidelijk fluiten. 


ff in het duits: http://www.grzelka.de/infothek/Obers...0EV%20Netz.pdf

----------


## Dikke Foaf

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mbottens_
> 
> 
> Mocht het gezoem uit de spoel komen, zijn daar dan ook aanpassingen in te maken dat je minder zoem krijgt??



Zucht, waarom nog posten? ze lezen het toch niet...

anyways, in mijn post kon je lezen dat bij de betere dimmers de spoelen zijn ingegoten, zodanig dat ze onmogelijk kunnen trillen/zoemen. Giet je spoelen in en je hebt er geen last meer van.
Indien de spoel niet is ingegoten komt het gezoem van triac, spoel en filament. Is de spoel ingegoten komt het gezoem niet meer van de spoel en levert ons dat enkel de triac en het filament.
Duidelijker zo?

----------


## mbottens

Dus ingieten is de oplossing oke,

Bedankt voor jullie reacties, maar dan heb ik toch nog een vraagje:

Die spoel en condensator na de TRIAC zitten er toch puur om weer een beetje een werkbare spanning/stroom te krijgen? Hoe is dat netwerkje (LC Netwerk) dan gekozen? Is dit een 12dB filter?? De spoel staat in serie met de belasting en de condensator naar aarde/nul, wat dat betreft is het een Laag doorlaat filter?

En maakt het uit welke kantelfrequentie je kiest? En wat de inductie van de spoel is?? Liever hoog of laag??

Ik ben benieuwd naar jullie reacties (kan nog een hoop van jullie leren!!

Groeten Martin

----------


## Dikke Foaf

mbottens, kan je eens tekenen hoe de schakeling er juist uit ziet? Ik begrijp dat in serie met de triac een spoel en nog een condensator zitten en dan pas de lamp? Dit ben ik echter nog niet tegengekomen...

Hetgeen ik ken is een snubber-netwerk, dit is een RC combinatie dat parallel over de anodes (a1 en a2) van de triac staat.
Waarvoor dit dient heb ik hierboven reeds beschreven. 

Veelvoorkomende waarde voor de spoel is 50µH.

----------


## richardb

[FONT=Helv]Zoals ik dus goed begrijp kan dit ook allemaal geen kwaad?

hoe zit het dan met "zoemende" trafo's?

Bedankt

Richard
[/FONT]

----------


## ikke1234

> zie condensator bij tl's(Hoezo heeft een tl dan zoveel reactief vermogen? Neen, maar al eens stilgestaan dat er een paar 1000 in een bedrijfshal kunnen hangen



NIET AKKOORD !

de condensator bij de tl's is om een faseverschuiving te hebben op de tweede lamp, en dit omdat de lampen zowieso aan 50Hz flikkeren. moest de condensator daar niet zitten zouden ze gelijktijdig "aan" en "uit" (flikkering 50Hz) gaan. 
als je een motor hebt onder de lamp zonder condensator kan het voorkomen dat de motor schijnbaar stilstaat(wat gevaarlijk kan zijn ! bvb zaag ) [vergelijk het schijnbaar stilstaan met een motor die je belicht met een flitsende stroboscoop, die motor lijkt ook stil te staan op een bepaalde flitssnelheid van je strobe]. door de faseverschuiving van de condensator gaan de lampen op een veschillend moment "aan" of "uit" en kan de motor niet schijnbaar stilstaan.

----------


## laserguy

> de condensator bij de tl's is om een faseverschuiving te hebben op de tweede lamp, en dit omdat de lampen zowieso aan 50Hz flikkeren. moest de condensator daar niet zitten zouden ze gelijktijdig "aan" en "uit" (flikkering 50Hz) gaan. 
> als je een motor hebt onder de lamp zonder condensator kan het voorkomen dat de motor schijnbaar stilstaat(wat gevaarlijk kan zijn ! bvb zaag ) [vergelijk het schijnbaar stilstaan met een motor die je belicht met een flitsende stroboscoop, die motor lijkt ook stil te staan op een bepaalde flitssnelheid van je strobe]. door de faseverschuiving van de condensator gaan de lampen op een veschillend moment "aan" of "uit" en kan de motor niet schijnbaar stilstaan.



Dit is de grootste onzin die ik in jaren heb gehoord. Of er nu wel of niet een condensator aan de ingang zit: een TL buis flikkert tegen 100 Hz. De condensator in een armatuur met een TL-buis is puur cos phi compensatie.
Ik vraag mij trouwens af wat TL lampen hier plots komen doen in een topic over gloeilampen en dimmers.

----------

